# Small Green Bug



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

so i was going to feed my planted tank and i notice this stuff all over the bottom of the tank in the substrate. at first i just though that it was the algea tablet i put in there the day before. however, on closer examination, i realized tehy were small moving green things. i dont know what they are but they are everywhere and along with that there are clear little worm looking things with them its really gross looking and i need to know if they are going to harm my fish. they werent in the tank yesterday so idk where they came from...... please help me :help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably harmless, as are most of the tiny things you can see.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

yes but how do i get rid of them??


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

If they're just in the substrate you can use a gravel vacuum with your partial water changes to cut down the population. If you do that with each of your water changes, eventually they'll be gone or not as noticeable. Just be careful not to vacuum too much at once and upset the bacteria living in the gravel.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might be feeding too much. Bugs eat leftovers.


----------



## Goldeen (Jun 20, 2012)

ok thanks  ill try that


----------

